# Dewalt tracksaw



## ShipWreck

Very nice tool. I wish more people would invest in one of these. They are much safer than trying to wrestle full sheets on a table saw.


----------



## Bagtown

Nice. 
I wonder about the variable speed too. Does it give rpm's or is it a numerical scale?
Is there much tearout?
Thanks for the review. Can I ask what the cost was ?

Mike


----------



## renners

I've got one of these and can't rate it highly enough. I've done cuts on site with mine that you wouldn't be able to do on a table saw in a workshop.

The only way I think Dewalt could improve this is to make the blade change allen key 3mm at one end for the guide rail joining bar.

I've found two uses for the variable speed, cutting perspex (at 1) and trimming oak end grain - go down to about 3-4 to stop burning.


----------



## affyx

nice saw and review - thanks! did you look at the festool and makita track saws before deciding? what made you choose this one? (i'm leaning toward the makita at the moment based mostly on price)


----------



## Domer

I talked to a couple of people at the Woodworkers Show last month. Several people think that the track saw will replace the small table saws in the next few years. Lots safer and easier to use and about the same price right now. If lots of folks change, the price will probably come down.

It seems to me that the cost of the DeWalt is similar to the Festool. Both good saws.

Domer


----------



## vernonator

Recently got one of these myself, though mine is a tailess version. As you state - it makes OUTSTANDING cuts both rips and xcuts. I have a basement shop and cannot get full sheets of ply down to it so I was using a portable saw in the garage to rip and a circular saw to xcut - and always oversizing so I could get good clean cuts on my shop table saw. Well no more - the DeWalt tracksaw makes finish grade cuts and with the ZCI they are spot on….I too wonder why I waited so long, oh now I do the dang things are pricey - though I got a great deal on the cordless from Amazon….


----------



## Hardwickconst

@ bagtown, the variable speed control is just a numeriacal scale….the only material that i have cut with this saw so far has been 3/4" oak veneer plywood. I have been very impressed that there doesnt seem to be much tearout at all on the good piece. The offcut piece though, will have tearout on it. The zero clearance strip on the track makes for a very clean cut. I gave 489.00 for this saw and it came with a 59" piece of track. I purchased the special clamps for the track also, I think they were 20 bucks a piece.

@JC I went with the Dewalt becase i love yellow! lol I am also good friends with the dewalt rep in my area, and I might be disowned if i bought something other than dewalt!  I have heard that the festool saw is very nice though….

I could see where this saw could replace alot of tasks that a small tablesaw would be used for, definitely much safer to use than a table saw. The only thing the tracksaw might not be as handy for would be ripping small strips off of skinny boards. Other than that, I love this thing!


----------

